
Ask HN: Google remotely removed Soundcloud app on my phone. What can I do? - bhnmmhmd
Last night, after updating a few apps on my droid, I realized Soundcloud is removed. Although the low storage-space alert would often suggest to remove Soundcloud to free up some space, I&#x27;d always neglect it. But the fact that the app is uninstalled anyway makes me wonder how far Google is willing to go. My only source of applications is the Google Play itself and it has - at times - installed some beta apps on my phone (which I disabled after I found it creepy). But to remove apps on the user&#x27;s device is just outrageous.<p>I know Apple and Amazon have the power to do the same thing. Just didn&#x27;t know Google does that too. Are there any legal actions one might take in such situations? Or are there any technical tweaks I may do in order to <i>Google-proof</i> the Android phone from now on?<p>Any input is really appreciated.
======
woegjiub
there's always f-droid for FOSS apps, which allows you to install play store
proxies like the yalp store

[https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.github.yeriomin.yalpstor...](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.github.yeriomin.yalpstore/)

i personally recommend using a micro-g build of lineageOS, meaning there's no
proprietary google stuff on your device

[https://lineage.microg.org/](https://lineage.microg.org/)

